# Warum Celebboard so gute Moderatoren hat :D



## Avenger2010 (23 Mai 2008)

Da haben die Admins bestimmt bei allen sowas eingebaut:

http://flashgames.de/videos/index.php?videos=2868&todo=play


----------



## Katzun (23 Mai 2008)

ich hätte ihn erschlagen


----------



## maierchen (23 Mai 2008)

Das Ist Böse!:d


----------



## AMUN (23 Mai 2008)

Hmmm.... Muli die haben unser Patent gestohlen


----------



## bedman (24 Juni 2008)

Upps, da hat danach aber einer Ärger bekommen!!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Aug. 2011)

superklasse aber ich denke das ist ein shaker oder?​


----------

